# Spraying latex with hvlp?



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

So I've been trying to spray latex on my kitchen panels using a rockler hvlp sprayer. I found I had to thin it tremendously to get it to even spray. Now the problem I have is that I still get some sputtering.

Is there a better way to get a smooth finish? Airless sprayer perhaps? I got a nice coat of shellac based primer on it and sanded smooth with 400 grit. Would like to get as nice a paint finish as the primer.

Thanks,
Rut


----------



## jgreiner (Oct 23, 2010)

I haven't had a lot of luck myself with the same HVLP unit .. so I'm interested in any thoughts as well.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

rut, I learned a trick about spraying latex from Earlextech so I copied his advice and see what you think.
*The molecules in latex are like spagetti, long and thin, imagine trying to get spagetti to line up so that you can spray it through a 1.5mm opening, nearly impossible, right? Using the mixer in a drill will shear the paint and it will chop up all of those long stringy molecules. All airless systems use this to their advantage by hiding a shearing blade inside the head unit and chopping the paint as it goes through.* Hope this will help you spraying latex.


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

I forgot to mention; for the Earlex, he only thins latex about 10%. I don't know if that will work for the Rockler HVLP, but using a mixer instead of just stirring the latex, I would probably start by thinning about 10% and practice on some scrap and go from there. Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Had same problems, I used paint mixer on my drill and really mixed up very well and thinned it some and then used a paint strainer before it went into the cup. Made a few needle adjustments and all worked out well.


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Interesting. I actually have been using a drill mixer anyway but still had to thin probably by 25% to get it to spray. I finally decided to give it up and purchased a graco airless sprayer that is supposed to be able to handle latex unthinned. Well see.

Thanks for the suggestions. I'll let you know how the graco works.

Rut


----------



## rut (Nov 17, 2011)

Just an update. I think I finally found the secret to a smooth latex finish. Using the graco truecoat airless sprayer with latex I was able to spray my cab faceframes and they dried nice and smooth.

The graco really throws out the paint. So much so that I was sure I would have way too much. It even looked a bit orange peelish after first spraying. I think the real secret was the addition of floetrol to the paint. I added almost a quart of floetrol to a gallon of paint. This allowed the paint to stay wetter longer and the paint smoothed out and dried nice and smooth.

While others may have luck with an hvlp setup, I think I'll do it this way. I actually believe you can get it smooth just using a brush with the floetrol added. It really helps.

Rut


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I use GF Milk Paint in mine with good results. Thinned about 20%. Haven't tried latex. It just looks too thick. The Milk Paint is actually acrylic or so I'm told.


----------

